# NEW 1 Year Mileage Record



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

86,573.2 miles for a Guiness World Record

Is Amanda Coker For Real? : Finding Purpose in Riding Circles | Bicycling


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

attachment not loading


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah, but it's all on flat roads. Big deal.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

That is incredible and it's great to hear how she inspired others to challenge themselves, lose weight, etc... 

I hope she and her family have success in whatever they decide to do next.


----------



## Kett-Man (Dec 31, 2013)

pmf said:


> Yeah, but it's all on flat roads. Big deal.


Yeah, 200+ miles a day for a year. No big deal. I bet you could do that. No problem. I bet my 9 yo could too. This record is a total joke.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Kett-Man said:


> Yeah, 200+ miles a day for a year. No big deal. I bet you could do that. No problem. I bet my 9 yo could too. This record is a total joke.


Get a sense of humor --- that was a joke. I'm happy if I can get 200 miles a week in. 

Actually, I've followed this off and on over time. She started out trying to break the woman's record and then kept going.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

currently on track to ride only about 10% of that distance this year and it feels like it's a significant effort. 

can't imagine facing 200+miles/day every single day...


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

After about 3 days, it was probably like riding a trainer while watching TV with the same show on for the whole time. Very difficult psychologically.

Incredible effort - wonder if anyone else will try to break the record using a similar small course strategy.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

What is with the "no drafting" sign?

I know I couldn't do what she did, but I bet she is strong.


----------

